# "Judge not" - what's the right answer?



## JennyG (Apr 15, 2010)

If there is a question of serious sin, but someone says " we cannot sit in judgment on this person, because are told, 'Judge not, that ye be not judged' " --
what would be a quick and concise, Biblical answer?
This happened to me, and my mind went totally blank. Luckily there was an interruption just then so I wasn't left opening and closing my mouth as if it were unanswerable.

Not sure if this is the right forum, - hope someone will move this if necessary


----------



## Skyler (Apr 15, 2010)

Yeah, what Josh said: "Judge righteous judgment".


----------



## Montanablue (Apr 15, 2010)

> never in a spirit of inherent moral superiority.



Thank you, Josh. I feel that that phrase is key.

Also, I think that the Bible makes clear that we are to judge by God's standards and not our own. (Sometimes this can get dicey, I know, since many people will interpret some things differently) But I think we are instructed to extend Christian charity and grace on issues on which Christians reasonably disagree. (I'm think here of things like entertainment, whether children are homeschooled, choice of clothing etc)


----------



## JM (Apr 15, 2010)

We must not make universal truth statements from general truth statements made in scripture. 

Joh 7:24 Judge not according to the appearance, but judge righteous judgment.


----------



## Scott1 (Apr 15, 2010)

We all have to learn not to be "picky" and substitute preferences for principles- this covers some, not all, some of what Kathleen mentioned.

We also have to learn that truth can be spoken unseasonably (cf Westminster Larger Catechism Q. 145, a ninth commandment violation)

I'm not sure this directly answers a quick way to respond, but recently explained to someone that if I cared about them offending God, harming themselves, and others, I could not remain silent.

I used an analogy of it being like watching someone who was an alcoholic drinking themselves to death and not saying anything about it, or doing anything about it. That's not loving.

But sin can never be appreciated until it is first recognized as a personal affront to our Creator, and recognizing our failure to deal with it, when God brings it to right under our noses, in our lives... or in the lives of others.

Part of what God does is He places us in circumstances to be faithful in reproving and being part of its redemption.


----------



## Jack K (Apr 15, 2010)

Yes. Context is key. That passage is about people who're eager to point out another's little faults but feel so superior they won't examine their own lives for sin; "Why do you see the speck that is in your brother's eye, but do not notice the log that is in your own eye?" (Matthew 7:3, the very next verse!).

Clearly some judging is necessary, for Jesus also said: "If your brother sins, rebuke him." But then he added: "_and if he repents, forgive him_" (Luke 17:3). Likewise: "Reprove, rebuke and exhort, _with complete patience and teaching_" (2 Timothy 4:2). All this is consistent with the spirit of the "judge not" passage.


----------



## jwright82 (Apr 15, 2010)

JennyG said:


> If there is a question of serious sin, but someone says " we cannot sit in judgment on this person, because are told, 'Judge not, that ye be not judged' " --
> what would be a quick and concise, Biblical answer?
> This happened to me, and my mind went totally blank. Luckily there was an interruption just then so I wasn't left opening and closing my mouth as if it were unanswerable.
> 
> Not sure if this is the right forum, - hope someone will move this if necessary


 I think from a practical point of view if a sin is public in nature and not private than we as christians and the church need to say something. Whatever sins someone is struggling with in their private lives is between them and God, unless it is like something illegal like spousal abuse. So if this sin was done in public, like a member of a church getting drunk at the bar everynight, than it is not really judgeing at all it is love to step in and help them, even if the help needs to be stern. 
That phrase has been so ripped out of context so to practically be used to condone sin. Jesus also publicly condemed the scribes and pharissees, which was judging. It is our moral responsibility to attempt to restrain public sin and evil. I would ask that person to imagine a society where no one ever judged anybody else, how good could it really be? Obviously not at all, people would do whatever they wanted free of judgment because no one could judge them, including the police.
Now as far as disputed morals go, like whether or not it is ok for a christian to drink (not get drunk of course) or whether or not women should wear hats at church, we need to be a little more cautious. There are differences of opinion on these issues, and others, that we as christians need to be aware of. So we shouldn't go to the church session if we saw our nieghbor, who is a fellow member of the church, because we saw said neighbor having a glass of wine or something. That would be excessive judgment. Unless your nieghbor is getting drunk than you can believe all day long that it is a sin for a christian to drink but you ought to mind your own buisseness. If you don't believe it is ok to drink than don't if you think it is than grab a cold one. I come from a traditional Irish family so that might explain where I stand on the whole drinking thing.


----------



## JennyG (Apr 15, 2010)

Thank you for all those helpful answers - lots of really useful points.
The only thing is, now I'm all prepared, I feel sure this situation will never, ever, happen to me again...


----------



## Skyler (Apr 15, 2010)

JennyG said:


> Thank you for all those helpful answers - lots of really useful points.
> The only thing is, now I'm all prepared, I feel sure this situation will never, ever, happen to me again...


 
But I'm sure the point will be raised again sometime, even if not in the same situation.


----------



## Scott1 (Apr 15, 2010)

One other thing that might be helpful, if you study Luke 6:37 and Matthew 7:1 in context, assuming the person is seriously trying to assert a biblical principle.

Look at the context carefully- it is not judging in the sense of being superior or without sin yourself. The Pharisees thought they were righteous because they perfectly obeyed, thought, word and deed, but they did not. So they were judging as if they had no sin, others had sin- therefore they were justified, others were not.

This is not the same as seeing someone caught in a fault. Often, you need to engage them, knowing you are not perfect- thank our Lord you do not have to be.

But the sin is still sin, wrong toward God, toward neighbor and toward self- the Bible was written to let us know what it is that displeases our Maker.

Don't let anyone assume that one has to be perfect to recognize someone else's sin. 



> Galatians 6
> 
> 1Brethren, if a man be overtaken in a fault, ye which are spiritual, restore such an one in the spirit of meekness; considering thyself, lest thou also be tempted.
> 
> ...


----------



## JennyG (Apr 16, 2010)

Thank you - if I give careful thought to all the points I've been given and internalise the principles involved, I can hope I will be ready in future and God will give me the right words when I need them. That's what I'll aim to do.
In this particular context, unfortunately the person concerned I'm fairly sure was not really interested in getting to the bottom of the Scriptural answer - I don't know him well, but I would guess he is of the "God is Love,- full stop" school.


----------



## buggy (Apr 16, 2010)

Here's a question - is it proper for a believer to directly confront another professing Christian and question his salvation upfront? And if yes, how? 

Back in my previous pietist, fundamentalist background, we have some people who will think of this. If you believe in a certain doctrine, or you practice things like drinking, listening to certain music... and like it, they straightaway mark a person as liberal Christian at best, or unsaved at worst. Is this attitude scriptural?


----------

